# Aldi Laptop

## gondolin

Hoi,

Morgen is er in de Aldi een nieuwe laptop te verkrijgen P4 - 3.0 mhz zou dit intressant zijn om te kopen, en Linux compatibel ?

----------

## rockfly

reken er maar niet al te gauw op, meestal hebben ze afwijkenden dingen.

----------

## rockfly

zal ik het zo zeggen, je hebt een kans dat het goed werkt, maar kan best zijn dat er je met niet standaard spul omgaat, dat opzich wel werkt.

----------

## sgaap

Gewoon kijken wat erin zit, vooral letten op de videokaart (nvidia of ati), netwerkkaart, monitor (schijnt dat sommige lcd's die op 1400x1050 oid draaien dat door bios fouten niet aankunnen in linux)

Als er intern wifi inzit ook ff kijken welke chipset deze gebruikt (al betwijfel ik of dat bij de aldi allemaal zo makkelijk gaat)

----------

## eikketk

Kennis van mij heeft zonder veel problemen Linux (ok, fedora core 1) op een laptop van den aldi draaien. Niet deze natuurlijk, al jaar oud ofzo. Een Medion. Is er wel content van (wat ge kreeg voor die prijs he)

----------

## gondolin

Ik moet zeggen het ziet er goed uit misschien juist de ingebouwde wireless lan card een Intersil Prismm, voor de rest gaat het wel lukken denk ik.

----------

## eniac

zegt de naam niet genoeg "ALDI"

Aldi staat erom bekend om op welke manier dan ook zijn producten zo goedkoop mogelijk te krijgen.

dwz: hardware zal niet echt 1ste rang zijn + het scherm zal waarschijnlijk ver van uitstekend zijn en dan heb je nog eens de batterij ook een vitaal deeltje bij een laptop.

Heb je garantie , zoja hoelang geld die ? 

Een vriend van mij heeft ooit eens die digitale camera gekocht , voor een piekje na 2maand deed het ding al raar. 

Kwil aldi niet afbreken maar ik ga mijn hardware zeker niet gaan kopen tussen het diepvries vak en de kaas.

----------

## SeJo

eniac, 

aldi koopt geen slechte dingen, aldi werkt met een boekhoudkundig trukje...

als een bedrijf bepaalde produkten maakt heeft het een vaste en variabele kost. Eens er een bepaald aantal is gemaakt is de vaste kost volledig vergoed, op dat moment, alle extra aantallen die men maakt is aan een veel lagere prijs gemaakt. Daarvan profiteert aldi. 

Ze proberen alle produkten die ze verkopen te laten maken met een "overproductie", wat ertoe leid dat ze veel goedekoper hun materiaal hebben. 

vb die cereal dat ze verkopen, is feitelijk kellogs, en als je goed kijkt op de doos zal je dat zien staan. Enkel mogen ze die niet verkopen onder de bestaande naam.

dus dit gezegd zijnde, die laptop zal niet van slechte kwaliteit zijn, enkel is het best mogelijk dat bepaalde hardware iets exotischer is als andere.

Je kan het altijd proberen ermee... 

greets

SeJo

ps: ik heb geen enkele affiniteit met aldi, vond gewoon dat het mocht gezegd worden  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamikaz3

 *SeJo wrote:*   

> eniac, 
> 
> vb die cereal dat ze verkopen, is feitelijk kellogs, en als je goed kijkt op de doos zal je dat zien staan. Enkel mogen ze die niet verkopen onder de bestaande naam.
> 
> 

 

ge zegt er wel niet bij dat kellogs waarschijnlijk niet dezelfde mais gebruikt voor den aldi.

net hetzelfde met de aldi laptop, het zijn medion's, die worden gemaakt in dezelfde fabriek als nog een paar merken, maar medion bepaalt wel wat ze er in steken, welk type behuizing, TFT, batterij, ...

hier vinde wel wat meer over wat er allemaal in die laptop steekt

http://www.hardware.info/reviews.php?id=452

----------

## eniac

Ooit al eens op een aldi laptop gewerkt , scherm zuigt van hier tot in pokémon land.

----------

## Tuinslak

 *eniac wrote:*   

> Ooit al eens op een aldi laptop gewerkt , scherm zuigt van hier tot in pokémon land.

 

rofl

----------

## PieterB

Ben ook niet zo verzot op pc-gerief uit 'den aldi' maar als je niet teveel verwacht vallt dat wel allemaal mee.

Je moet rekening houden met het feit dat ze duizenden van die dingen fabriceren waardoor ze een lagere kostprijs krijgen.... (zoals iemand al zei)

Vergeet wel niet dat Medion heel wat merkcomponenten gebruikt, zelfs het lcd scherm dacht ik zo..... Bovendien is Medion ook een Duits merk, en als het cliché een beetje klopt.....

----------

## Aike

 *eniac wrote:*   

> Ooit al eens op een aldi laptop gewerkt , scherm zuigt van hier tot in pokémon land.

 

Over de kwaliteit kan ik niks zeggen, maar een resolutie van 1024x768 vind ik te weinig. Dus voormij is de hele laptop dan al geen optie meer.

Deze laptops zijn trouwens meer desktops, dan laptops.....

----------

## coax

Ik heb ongeveer een jaar geleden een p4 gekocht bij aldi.

Er staat 3 jaar garantie op. (ik heb hem al 1 keer terug gestuurd met taxipost, 3 dagen later was hij gerepareerd terug)

geforce 4 werkt, lan werkt, usb 2 werkt (van de eerste keer, wat ik van windows niet kan zeggen), cd drive werkt, dvd werkt, usb mass storage werkt, touchpad werkt, ik heb acpi die werkt ...

In ieder geval niet iets om over te klagen.

Aan de andere kant heb ik wel last gehad van oververhitting waardoor men laptop uitviel. (en af en toe heel men filesystem naar de kl*ten ging) Maar nu heb ik zo'n laptop cooler gekocht bij mediamarkt en die doet het prima.

----------

## pix[]

ik heb er mij 3 weken geleden zo één gekocht en ik ben er echt content van, gentoo rc1.4 heb ik er wel niet op aan de praat gekregen, maar de 2004.0 draait perfect, al zijn er wel nog een paar dingen die niet 100% zijn, maar dat ligt meer aan mijn nog ietwat gebrekkige linux kennis dan aan de laptop zelf, verder kan ik alleen zeggen dat alles heel stabiel draait, heel performant, echt geen klagen van

wat ik onder andere nog aan de praat moet krijgen -> nog geen tijd voor gehad  :Sad: 

acpi 

dvd-writer -> K3B wil nie emergen

daarnaast zijn der nog wel ne hele hoop applicaties da'k moe installen, mor kmoe zelf nog wa uitzoeken wa ik nog allemaal moet hebben en zoals gezegd, tijd ontbreekt me momenteel

greetz

pix[]

----------

## kronon

Ik heb dan wel geen medion laptop, maar de lidl zal wel net zulke laptops hebben. En de mijne doet het wel goed. Okey battery in 0.5 jaar naar de kloten en k heb m'n hd gemold. Maar dat kreeg ik netje kostenloos in 13(hopelijk brengt dat geen ongeluk) dagen gerepareerd weer thuis gestuurd. Ik moet wel zeggen dat mijn laptop ook errug warm kan worden. Maar hij kapt er niet zomaar mee als ie et warmpjes krijgt.

----------

## Oizoken

heb die medion laptop gekocht en er direct linux op gezet (naast de windows die er op stond)

voorlopige lijst van dingen die werken/niet werken:

werkt:

-cpu (speedstepping)

-fans(aan/af)

-grafische kaart(opengl accel en zo)

-hd(DMA)

-netwerk

-wireless netwerk

-cd/dvd brander

-usb(muis/printer/ipaq)

-infrarood (niet de bijgeleverde remote)

-interne/externe muis/kb (tegelijk allemaal)

-geluidskaart

werkt niet

-suspend to ram ("standby" in windows)

-backlight scherm af

-de knoppen naast de powerknop

nog niet geprobeerd

-kaartlezertjes (geen idee)

-firewire (zou moeten werken)

nog niet geprobeert wegens defect bij levering

-afstandbediening (schijnt aan de praat te krijgen te zijn onder linux)

-tv-kaart (schijnt aan de praat te krijgen te zijn onder linux)

over het algemeen ben ik wel content over gentoo en die laptop (spijtig van het iets minder goede scherm)

over de service van gsc ben ik dan weer helemaal niet tevreden (afstandsbediening en tv-kaart) zijn 2 weken gelden opgestuurd geweest en nog niets van gehoord (al gebeld en ze zijn ginder aangekomen, ze hebben er gewoon nog niet naar gezien)[/u]

----------

## rockfly

me broer heeft een computer zaak, en dan krijgen we af en toe ook nog wel eens een aldi computer toegeleverd.  er zitten de vreemste dingen in de miditowers , een moederboard waar maar 1 simm op zat, een chaintech board, die niet in nederland was verkrijgbaar, en waar niks over op de chaintech site over in stond.  misschien word het wel goed gededecteerd in linux maar ik hou toch me hart vast.  neem dan een compaq en verander er niks aan, die werken bijna altijd

edit: vraagje, zit er wel een mobile processor in?

----------

## pix[]

ja tis een mobile processor  :Wink: 

ik denk da'k naar geinstalleerde onderdelen ongeveer dezelfde lijst heb als Oizoken, behalve da mijn wireless nie werkt maar da heb ik toch nog niet nodig dus jah...

----------

## Frogman

 *eniac wrote:*   

> zegt de naam niet genoeg "ALDI"
> 
> Aldi staat erom bekend om op welke manier dan ook zijn producten zo goedkoop mogelijk te krijgen.
> 
> dwz: hardware zal niet echt 1ste rang zijn + het scherm zal waarschijnlijk ver van uitstekend zijn en dan heb je nog eens de batterij ook een vitaal deeltje bij een laptop.
> ...

 

Ik heb in 1996 de eerste aldi PC gekocht en dat ding is nog altijd perfect up and running (laatst nog een uptime van 190 dagen...).

Aldi heeft enkel goed gerief, en ik koop er veel.

----------

## garo

Ik kom ook soms in de Aldi en ik moet zeggen dat er mij 2 dingen opvallen bij hun producten (niet alleen electronica en informatica maar ook andere producten):

1) Alles is goedkoop

2) Alles is goed of slecht, niks is middelmatig. (gelukkig zijn de meeste dingen goed)

----------

## Magnum_

 *rockfly wrote:*   

> me broer heeft een computer zaak, en dan krijgen we af en toe ook nog wel eens een aldi computer toegeleverd.  er zitten de vreemste dingen in de miditowers , een moederboard waar maar 1 simm op zat, een chaintech board, die niet in nederland was verkrijgbaar, en waar niks over op de chaintech site over in stond.  misschien word het wel goed gededecteerd in linux maar ik hou toch me hart vast.  neem dan een compaq en verander er niks aan, die werken bijna altijd
> 
> edit: vraagje, zit er wel een mobile processor in?

 

lol, wat dacht je nu? Dat zijn modellen bij fabrikanten voor OEM, die idd niet voor jan en alleman te kopen vallen. Vaak met minder rambanken, geen sata waar de normale versie dat wel heeft, en dergelijks. Gebeurt vaak, kheb nog geen HP pavilion PC gezien waar dat niet het geval is. En ik krijg er wel een paar in handen. Da's dus bij de betere merken ook zo, niets om u zorgen over te maken.

----------

## Boris27

Ik ken iemand met een Compaq laptop (AMD Duron, bijna 2 jaar oud schat ik), en het scherm daarvan is kloten, en er zit een barst in de achterkant van het scherm (als je hem dicht hebt aan de bovenkant dus).

Die barst is ontstaan door het bovenaan vastpakken van het scherm bij het open en dicht doen. Jammer maar helaas.

Verder is het een mooie laptop met goede/veel features en een lekkere batterijduur.

----------

## Parasietje

IMHO zijn Aldi-computers niet van de beste kwaliteit, maar je kan niet ontkennen dat vergelijkbare hardware niet voor die prijs te krijgen is. Ik vind het telkens weer fenomenaal hoe ze die hardware samenstellen. Akkoord, soms zitten er kleine hyaten in, en koop nooit rand-apparatuur van Medion (scanner die foto's perfect scant maar enkel gibberish scant bij random dagbladen en een fotocamera met fouten in de firmware). Maar een full systeem: waarom niet, ik heb hier idd ook een Aldi computertje van 4 jaar oud draaien, draait nog steeds perfect.

----------

## Sok@r

 *gondolin wrote:*   

> Ik moet zeggen het ziet er goed uit misschien juist de ingebouwde wireless lan card een Intersil Prismm, voor de rest gaat het wel lukken denk ik.

 

geen probleem, wordt ondersteunt

Ik heb het 2.8 model en de vorige de 2gieg had ik ook al, die is nu voor mijn vrouwke, op beide modellen heb ik redhat gedraait, mandrake, debian from scratch, gentoo from scratch. met geen enkele distro problemen gehad, wel hier en daar effe zoeken, vooral in debian om accelerate support te hebben, maar in gentoo is dit mega makkelijk.

Nu heb ik de 3.0 voor mij staan die ik in orde moet zetten voor mijn schoonbroer, zwindows vliegt er met zijn klikken en klakken ervan, en gentoo staat er al op, ik draai de 2.6.6 kernel die ik zelf compileerde en alles draait zoals het hoort, laptops zijn bere, vriend van me is programmer (programmeert C in linux voor zijn job) en kocht hem een proffesionele Dell laptop die hem massa's duiten koste, het van het moeste het van het zijn, hij kwam naar mij toe om hem es te demonstreren en we hebben daar benchmarks op gedraait om de toestellen es te vergelijken, nu mijne is 2.8 de zijne was 3.066, zijn graphical card was beter of de mijne op papier en de mijne kwam er serieus als beste uit. wie zegt nu dat aldi minderwaardig materiaal koopt, als het over desktop materiaal gaat, ja, idd de moederborden zijn goedkoop spul, maar niet bij de laptops

ik game zelfs online met laptop en haal meer fps dan mijn schoonbroer met zijn XT9800 van 600, slecht kan het niet zijn.

het enige punt waar ik me aan stoor is dat tft scherm geen resolutie aankan van 1280x1024 of hoger, is nog steeds 1024x768

___SoK@R

----------

